# Webcam für gut und günstig Für 64Bit



## Ares_Providence (10. Juli 2008)

*Webcam für gut und günstig Für 64Bit*

So Jungs ich will mich mal so auf nen gebiet wagen wo ich kein plan von hab^^(da git es doch leider viele^^)
Da meine Eyetoy nicht unter 64 Bit geht ist da ********.

Im moment nutze ich Windows XP 64Bit (Vista zog zuviel auf meiner Kiste)

Ich suche ne Webcam und zwar ne günstige sollte zwischen 30€ und 50€ sein.

Ich habe mir mal welche von Logitech angeschaut, und hier könn ihr mir mal sagen wie die sind wenn einer erfahrung mit hat.

Logitech QuickCam Messenger - Mindfactory AG Ihr Computer Online Shop für Hardware und Software

Logitech QuickCam Communicate STX refresh - Mindfactory AG Ihr Computer Online Shop für Hardware und Software

Logitech QuickCam Express OEM - Mindfactory AG Ihr Computer Online Shop für Hardware und Software


----------



## Ares_Providence (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Webcam für gut und günstig Für 64Bit*

Hab die Sphere nun


----------

